# Value of 14" Rallye II wheels and redlines



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Moving soon. I have 4 unused 14 in redlines (not mounted), and 4 very used 14 in redlines mounted on 14 in Rallye II wheels. What would you pay if they were nearby for pick up? Thanks.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The new redlines should be an easy sell. If the wheels are 6" they will command more $$ than 7" and it will depend on code (located next to valve stem).

I would suggest you look to see what Coker's price is for your new tires and then figure what you would take for them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

About $800-$1000 if the rally wheels are very nice and complete. About 5 year ago, I bought a set of mint Rally 1 wheels (repops) with mounted new redline diamondback radials for $600. I stored my original Rallys which needed (and still need) restoration. All depends on the demand....and I'd say the demand is pretty strong.


----------

